# Newbie 2015 323Bh



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

Great to see the Outback Forum and all the excellent information here. Thanks to all the people that answer all the question, your passion shows. The wife and I just bought a 323bh. It is our first camper and we are excited to take it out in a couple of weeks. The wife is busy getting it stocked up with all the "essentials" and I'm trying to learn all the in's and out's as well as the do's and don'ts. I have been reading many of the forum posts but I was wonder if there were any threads focused on the newbie and what to do to prepare and maintain the camper? 
Thanks Again!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers! Feel free to ask any questions, no matter how dumb you think it is.


----------



## msmacattack (Jul 10, 2014)

hi, newbie here too, have had our outback for a while, but just happened on this site today! Still so much to learn. We have a 2006rks. Love it, but have had our share of problems.


----------



## Stokescd (Jul 8, 2014)

robertized said:


> Congratulations on your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers. Here is a thread that might help you out. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35601&view=findpost&p=431841


Awesome!
Thank You!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Stokescd said:


> Great to see the Outback Forum and all the excellent information here. Thanks to all the people that answer all the question, your passion shows. The wife and I just bought a 323bh. It is our first camper and we are excited to take it out in a couple of weeks. The wife is busy getting it stocked up with all the "essentials" and I'm trying to learn all the in's and out's as well as the do's and don'ts. I have been reading many of the forum posts but I was wonder if there were any threads focused on the newbie and what to do to prepare and maintain the camper?
> Thanks Again!


start with the basics. Know where you're going. full hookups/primitive? If primitive, sanitize and fill the water tank for the trip unless you know where to get water there. Propane tanks full enough to get through the trip? bar-b-que, food, beer (or favorite beverages), camping chair, toilet paper. You're already trying to get all the things you need, but there will be things you wish you had. Take a notepad and pen. As you come up with "wish I had that" items, jot it down. If you wait until your home, you'll go without half of it next time too. Ask questions. Everyone who has ever owned a camper was a newbie once....


----------

